# My antique electric lantern and flashlight collection (many pics)



## captain smiley (Dec 8, 2008)

I see a need to post pictures of these lanterns and concentrate some information about them. In the years I have built this collection I've had a very hard time trying to find information on them, if you own one of the cast aluminum lanterns or another type of lantern that is cast aluminum please post some pictures, as cast aluminum lamps have become the focus of my collection and it's intresting to see other examples as there were variations during production runs.




































sorry about reverse lettering, (macbook Isight camra)

These are some of my favorites, designed, patented, and (manufactured or sold?) them in any case, William Grether held the original patent for them. Throughout the years differing methods of marking them were employed, the first ones came with brass tags riveted to the lids, later models had there names embossed directly in to the top while the latest models had a smooth top and would have had a decal, which is almost always gone today. At least three known switches were used throughout the years, begining with the cutler hammer switches mentioned in grether's patent, then the hubbell switches which were large bodied toggles that required a miniature switch plate (you know you had one of these if you have an unusually elongated hole behind your switch plate) to the last of them which had an unknown brand of toggle which was mounted in a smaller switch plate (smaller than the hubbell plate and sometimes with curved ends around the screws) and was secured in the plate by way of a lug, same as the modern ones
Now, it is unclear if Grether Fire Equipment Co. manufactured lanterns for other companies or if Grether's 14 year patent term had expired and manufacturing took place in another dayton foundry, but however it happened, lanterns of the same design were sold, these lanterns had diffrant names, ones currently known are; Fairmont Railway Motor Co., and Harris Bros. Mfg. Co. (if you know of others please inform and include pics if possible) the grether and harris marked examples always said "Dayton Ohio" the harris models just said "pat" but the grether models were the only ones to bear the actual patent date. For more information on grether patents please view this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166433

These lanterns also had different handles, seemingly without regard to brand name, the one on the left is the earliest version as it it drawn in the patent, moving to what I call the ribbed handle in the middle (most common) and finally, the only one of this style I have ever seen also the best smoothest casting I've seen on one of these. I call it the streamline version, I think this one dates to the mid 30s, obviously the maker was getting better at casting aluminum, this lamp is also the only I've seen with a solid handle (most have a slot in the bottom making them partly hollow and saving aluminum





























These three are delta lanterns the two I polished (all with no power tools so it isn't perfect but I accomplished the look I was going for, they are a bit dusty too) probably dating to the 1920s. Delta Electric Co. obviously saw the problem with the brass screws used in the aluminum, they reacted with it and formed an oxide? whatever it forms, the end result is a broken screw so in these, they placed a steel sleeve and used steel screws, the result was that I have never seen one with a broken screw. 

The navy embossed lantern is probably the same time as the grether lantern which bears all the same wording and came with a tipped bulb (will add pic later, forgot) and a patent panding tag, meaning it's possibly one of the earliest examples still left in the world) it also used the same 1911 patent switch by Cutler Hammer (a company still in business today) The switch was a pull switch, and probably the basis for many modern pull-on push-off switches found today, although the original cutler hammer pull switches seem to only be found on electric hand lanterns of the day they were rated for much higher voltages. Should you get a lamp with this switch please visit this thread because I will be posting pictures of a new (to me anyway) lantern which also has this switch and a tutorial (possibly you tube video) on how to disassemble them and clean the contacts (you could do the whole switch if desired) so that these can continue to be used for another 80+years. And should anyone have spare switches of this type please pm me. The delta-navy embossed lantern also had a focusing mechanism, however mine was ate away by battery acid long long ago, I built one, but it has problems and anyone with one of these that has an intact focus mechanism I would be greatly helped by some good pics of the inside of the lamp, of the focusing mechanism so that I may fabricate one that will work properly.















The one on the right is a Carpenter Light Mfg. Co. lantern, not many of these have stood the test of time as there entire lens-reflector retaining system was made of rubber, and often cracked and became useless, especially in some explosive gassy mines these would not have lasted long

The one on the left is a grether lantern, it was his first patent, it makes for interesting reading if you are lucky enough to own one of these circa 1917 beauties he was making these with fire fighters and mine workers in mind, and they were designed specificly to bash in windows and the like, these really were built like tanks and designed to take abuse, they had very good beams with these reflectors as they were made to cut through the air in a smokey burning building, the six holes on the back were for a mounting bracket which it originally came with, some of these lanterns were sold with no mount on the back, but those that were often graced the sides of fire trucks, often mounted like so:








It it interesting to me that I have never seen this model grether with the name cast in to the top, only brass tag, or a decal.

Now for something I was very happy to get, my original delta powerlite, fresh out of the box, FROM 1937! still had old $5.99 price tag, a nice chunk of change in that time, especially during depression years.








neat old prewar graphics:








Here are a couple more, one of the earlier powerlites, and another one I found with a box for it, but in way worse shape, I just use these ones for camping, it is still one of the best designed lanterns ever made. they really did build these for the ages.















the tall brass one I think is a C. Lindhart Jr. as I saw one once on a website which looked exactly like this one, any info on this light or what it's application was would be appreciated.
The other lantern it a super nice ecolite I picked up for a buck a couple years ago on ebay, the nickel is really thick and perfect, it's patent number is dated at 1933, the thing looks nearly new! have still never seen one quite like it.








these are my more modern flashlights, no collection can be compleat without an assortment of mag-lites, including the hard to get 6 cell, barely fit the photo!








Here is an original No.6 dry cell, from 1944, a U.S. army battery specifying for navy use, thats ww2 for ya, made by eveready for the army for the navy:shrug: I put it next to a 6 pack or billy beer so the size could be gauged








Lanterns in progress (actually most need something)


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2008)

impressive, but what's with the "dumb test" links?


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that's just image shack's way of selling out, jerks, I tried to get them off but it wouldn't let me, and I had already spent a couple hours on it and didn't want to upload all those pics to another site, at least image shack doesn't delete my photos like photobucket.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 8, 2008)

I assume the Grether lanterns ran on 2 x No 6 dry cells?

I did note the 2.8V 0.8A on the Delta nameplate.


Here's my contribution - a comparison between a Camping Lantern and a Trouble Light.

Front View:





Note the difference in size. The Trouble Light is a generic cheapie from Hong Kong (but very like similar English style ones). The Camping Lantern is an Australian-made Eveready (but I am NOT responsible for the aftermarket coat of red paint!)

Headlights lit up:




The camping lantern battery is rather weak, and is fitted with an aftermarket glass lens, hence the weird colour light.

Camping Lantern Tent Light:




The top bulb here is a 4.8V MES (E10) blobe, but this lantern is destined for the RoP treatment. The top light is now a Reflectalite GH44, and the front headlight will sport a Pelican 3854H. When I stuff six cells (SubC or 4/3A) into a 509 shell, the "Roar of the Camping Lantern" will make its debut in the world.

Trouble Light Flasher:




The top lens can be amber or red, and is designed for a 4.8V flashing lamp, just like the Big Jim taillight. You have to keep snapping until you catch it "on".

Rear View:




Note the third key difference between these two lamps:
The switch on the camping lantern has three positions - centre off, headlight, dome light.
The switch on the trouble light has four positions off-head-dome-both. That way you can shine the light on the job (say the wheelnuts) whilst flashing your warning at the same time.

Despite their age, both lights are in perfect working order and could be quite happily used in their original service right now.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice collection of lamps. Did you flip all the pics 180 deg. to get mirror-images, or are they old negatives, printed back to front?

BTW I never tried Billy Carter's beer - I was told it tasted very nasty. Was it OK?


----------



## Norm (Dec 8, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Nice collection of lamps. Did you flip all the pics 180 deg. to get mirror-images, or are they old negatives, printed back to front?
> 
> BTW I never tried Billy Carter's beer - I was told it tasted very nasty. Was it OK?





captain smiley said:


> sorry about reverse lettering, (macbook Isight camra)


Norm


----------



## DM51 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Norm, I missed that.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 8, 2008)

These old, vintage Lantern photographs are very cool !


Thank you for sharing them. 


They bring back a lotta' memories for me.


Just imagine all the stories they could tell. :thumbsup:



But, i must say, i don't recall *ever* actually seeing (in person) *a light*

which takes (took) the #6 batteries. 



I *do* recall using the #6 cell on the ignition Glow-Plug

of our toy model airplane, however.


It was always *Very Difficult and Frustrating* to get it to Start !


:hairpull:
_


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting pictures, thank you for posting them. As Burgess said, imagine the stories they could tell... 
I would probably buy such a light if I found one (cheap) in a yard sale etc.,


----------



## lctorana (Dec 9, 2008)

To put my own old lanterns in perspective, here is a wooden lantern:





Close-up, front view:




Note the stud-switch on top under the handle.

Back View:




Note the joints, and the vertical-sliding tongue-and-groove battery cover.

Note that I have no idea what the original battery for this would have looked like.

Something like a - no, I won't lead the witness with my guess.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 9, 2008)

Amazing collection and nice pics!!:twothumbs



Karl


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 9, 2008)

I never had billy's either, it was before my time. Someone gave them to me because I have a small collection of vintage beer and sodas some opened some not, based on the age of those cans though I would thing that it's past it's prime.

Thank you lctorana for your contribution, I like that wood one, is it an eveready? It probably would have originally had a thick magnifying lens on it and taken a battery pack made up of a number of cells, you might be able to rig one up with a simple battery holder, it looks like you might get 4d batts in there, and I think that these took mini screw base bulbs so you could find a new bulb that will be brighter than the original. here is one that looks just like yours

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Bri...ight-1283-Wooden-Box-Light-Popular-Model-1921


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the picture of the original bulb that came in my grether navy marked pre-patent light, the filament is put on by hand although it cannot be captured with this camera.








The contacts on the base are also hand soldered








the bulb is fully hand blown, amazing to think it survived so long and still has a good filament, I lit it once on two d cells.


----------



## csshih (Dec 9, 2008)

wow, thanks for sharing.
never seen a hand blown bulb before.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 9, 2008)

to lctorana --


Thank you for providing a front *and a back view* of that

Charming old, vintage wooden box Lantern. :thumbsup:


The wood joints, and sliding back (for battery access)

really add a lot to the viewing experience. 


Can you give us rough dimensions of this light ?


Outside Length, Width, and Depth


Oh, and just how large is the Battery Compartment ?


(you can tell us yer' thoughts, too, if you like) 



Any markings on the Bulb ?


Is it a standard screw-base ?



My, the stories that light could tell us !

:candle:
_


----------



## lctorana (Dec 10, 2008)

captain smiley said:


> Thank you lctorana for your contribution, I like that wood one, is it an eveready? It probably would have originally had a thick magnifying lens on it...


Yes, it is a (English) Eveready. Identical to the one in your link.

Here is a pic of the makers' nameplate:





Closeup:





Note that this model does not have the magnifying ("fisheye" or "walleye") lens, but it does have the original, convex glass.

These wooden lanterns seem to be quite common in the UK, where they change hands quite regularly on eBay, and the ones that do have fisheye lenses go for seriously big money.



Burgess said:


> Can you give us rough dimensions of this light ?
> Outside Length, Width, and Depth
> Oh, and just how large is the Battery Compartment ?


3 7/8" wide x 4 3/4" tall, not including switch or handle x 3 5/16" to front of dome.

Glass is 1 3/4" diameter.

Battery box indide dimensions: 4 1/8" x 3 1/4" x 1 3/8"



Burgess said:


> Any markings on the Bulb ? Is it a standard screw-base ?


Standard MES/E10 base. It has a common-or-garden #13 in there right now, but I'm not sure that's any sort of hint because it might have been me that put it there.



Burgess said:


> My, the stories that light could tell us !


My mother reckons it is a bicycle light. She recalls her brother having one back in the early 1930s. 


I suppose you want a picture of the inside of the battery compartment now:


----------



## Essexman (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow great collection, you really know your lanterns! It's great that you are looking after all those and keeping them in good working order.

I have a few old miners torches from a company called Concordia of Wales. They also made a lantern like your cast types, but smaller. One came up on ebay in the UK a while ago and I let it go (to rich for me!), I wish I had kept a copy of the photos to show you.





lctorana said:


> Yes, it is a (English) Eveready. Identical to the one in your link.
> These wooden lanterns seem to be quite common in the UK, where they change hands quite regularly on eBay, and the ones that do have fisheye lenses go for seriously big money.


 
Yep we get a few of them here on ebay, some go for a fair price when in good condition. Others just don't sell, I guess it's not easy to replace parts or repair them.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 10, 2008)

Essexman said:


> Yep we get a few of them here on ebay, some go for a fair price when in good condition. Others just don't sell, I guess it's not easy to replace parts or repair them.


 
Indeed - they're not actually uncommon.

But when you look closely at what sells and what doesn't, condition is important, and I would bet that the ones that command high prices are the ones with fisheye (magnifying) lenses, and the ones that don't sell at all are the ones with just flat glass. The convex glass version, like mine, is somewhere in between in value. Interesting but affordable.


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 10, 2008)

I have seen them pop up on ebay too here in the US once in a while, I think that the wood ones were something that were made in greater numbers over a longer period of time by british eveready. 
personally, I haven't seen really many american wood lanterns after about the early teens, I was trying to get a nice eveready recently that had a thick dome lens and it was nickel plated steel (the nickel looked really good too.) and it was from 1914, it also had a white painted reflector. I will go see if it's still up and post a pic, should have bid higher:shakehead but I sure another will pop up, not too uncommon, yet.

I have seen some very attractive british lanterns made by ceag and oldham among others, here is a link to a collection I found one day looking for a pioneer lantern:

http://www.miningartifacts.org/electricminelamps.html.

I found a pioneer lantern a while back on ebay and I just arrived today, I will post pictures of it below: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...ed-Box-Lantern-with-Side-Slide-Switch-3B-1914






















It was an early 4 volt rechargable lantern, and it came with the charger, it had the original twisted cloth covered wiring with a bakalite plug, label inside with charging and electrolyte instructions (obviously used a wet cell)















it had a blue bulb, by GE, MAZDA 1.5w 2.5v (could be 15w but unclear) duel contact bayonet base.








it has a strip of thin plate glass that is holding down a switch, should the lens have been broken it would have shattered this strip and shut the bulb off before it could be broken so as not to ignite flamable mine gasses or coal dust








these lanterns came with a cutler hammer (CH) pull-on push-off switch, I have made a video of me opening it up, and cleaning the contacts and greasing it, when it arrived I tested it and resistance was so great it wouldn't light the bulb, now it works as new, I need to edit it and post it so if anyone else gets one they can know how to repair it. here are some pics:















Edit: here is a link to one of the metal evereadys that is the same I bid on, but $40 is too high, the on on ebay was as good of condition and went for $13 http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...ed-Box-Lantern-with-Side-Slide-Switch-3B-1914


----------



## lctorana (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm an Eveready tragic myself.

Cutler-Hammer definitely made good switches, so +1 on it being worth repairing.

*Now I'm intrigued about the 6-stud regulator on the Pioneer - what is that connected to? A chain of resistors, perhaps?*

The bulb could easily be 15W, being powered by an accumulator. But try sourcing a new one...

Also, nice to think that blue-tint "daylight"? bulbs are nothing new...

There may be a 12V automotive bulb to fit and some sort of 12V battery that could be mounted inside, purely for temporary display purposes, of course...


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 11, 2008)

I would think it's a tapped coil, it's hard to make out what the label says but I will see later on If I can take it off for a better look, I find it interesting that the instructions inside of the lantern say to charge with direct current only, this was probably made during what is commonly referred to as the war of the currents, between edison's DC and tesla's AC.

I posted a video on how to repair a cutler hammer switch here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215703

if anyone is interested.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 12, 2008)

captain smiley said:


> I would think it's a tapped coil.


Ahh, that brings back memories.

Resistive regulators often did take the form of an open coil of wire, rather like a toaster element. The nice thing about these is that you will probably find the regulator in perfect working order, even today.

Thinking about it, it would, apart from dimming, serve a second purpose - to compensate for the level of charge of the battery. More resistance can be added when the battery is just off the charger and less as it discharges. Just like the rheostats were used in a 1920s battery radio, with all those UX201A tubes.

And in the 1920s and 1930s, Hornby were big on studded regulators of this pattern for their electric train sets and Meccano motor control.

_I'll stop typing now or I'll talk myself into wanting one myself..._


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow!!! Those are some super-neat lights. I have a soft spot in my heart for old lights. Great thread!


----------



## lctorana (Feb 9, 2009)

lctorana said:


> To put my own old lanterns in perspective, here is a wooden lantern:
> 
> Note that I have no idea what the original battery for this would have looked like.
> 
> Something like a - no, I won't lead the witness with my guess.


Update - pic to follow - I have just bought a near-mint example of the exact same model from eBay...

...with battery!

The battery (pic to follow) is 3 E-cells in series, which confirms the bulb to indeed be a #13

The battery itself is a work of art - the shell is made of cardboard with a black leatherette-style finish, anf the top is sealed with shiny black wax? gutta percha? glassy looking stuff. Flat brass-strips lie on the back of the battery for terminals.

Oddly, the battery is not labelled with a model number, and the plus and minus terminals are also not labelled.

Having 3 x E cells for 4.5V nominal, it is clearly the same cell configuration as the better-known and longer surviving Eveready 126, but with brass strip rather than screw terminals, and a more compact size.

Lastly, the paper label has "2 3 45" perforated into it, suggesting either a manufactured or "use by / best before" date of 2nd March 1945. BHut I'm only guessing about that. Brand is "Victor".

Oh, and back to the near-mint lantern - I put a 3-cell battery carrier inside it, switched on, and - how's this for impressive - that 90-year-old light shone brightly, for the first time in (no exaggeration) 50 years!

No DeOxit or switch cleaner needed, just ready to roll.

_(Next project is to mock up a new 3E battery with rechargeable cells, now I have a pattern.)_


----------



## Burgess (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, very cool !





I wonder if yer' "Victor" battery

is shorthand for "RCA Victor" ?



In the mid-1960's, we got an RCA

tape recorder for Christmas.


I can still recall that it came with 4 "C" cells,

branded as "RCA Victor".


Had never seen such named cells, either before or since.



Just a thought.

Enjoy yer' new light !

:wave:

_


----------



## lctorana (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot to say the battery is English.

So unless it's got something to do with the old HMV licensing tie-up, it might be a complete coincidence.

On another note, here is an RCA miniature valve radio B battery scan!
Not "Victor", but nostalgic nevertheless.


----------



## peite (Feb 10, 2009)

Very cool collection


----------



## captain smiley (Feb 12, 2009)

awesome, can you post some pictures of the battery?


----------



## bf1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Outstanding collection.


----------



## captain smiley (Feb 14, 2009)

lol this thread is #1 on google for "grether lantern" :twothumbs


----------



## lctorana (Feb 15, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Update - pic to follow - I have just bought a near-mint example of the exact same model from eBay...
> 
> ...with battery!
> 
> ...


Close-up of near-mint lantern:






Tha nameplate:





Both lanterns with the battery:





Switched on!





Showing the 3E battery with the more familiar 3B battery:





Back view:





Scan of label:


----------



## captain smiley (Feb 17, 2009)

It appears that the tags on your new one are made of aluminum, real nice find. If I were you I would consider making a replica battery pack that could be reloaded with a common pack or cells. You could make a scan of your original label and make a wood of perhaps stiff cardboard case with a hidden opening where you could gain access to a battery holder mounted inside. Copper sheet available from most hardware or craft supply shops to make contacts.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice collection!:naughty:


----------



## lctorana (Feb 17, 2009)

Now, back to your Grether lanterns.

You simply MUST get one working.

What do you intend to power one with?


----------



## captain smiley (Feb 18, 2009)

I have powered them on d cells, I intend to install a battery holder which I will make to fit in the lantern, based on how many cells I can manage to cram in there I will probably order the brightest incan I can find and mod it so it has a duel contact bayonet base and will fit the original socket. As for batteries I was thinking lithium ion c cells as I suspect I will be able to fit more of them than d cells for higher voltage without loosing too much run time.

but right now I've had to put my lanterns on the back burner as I am currently moving


----------



## lctorana (Feb 18, 2009)

Four D cells will fit in the space occupied by a #6.

Eveready's dimensions were:

No.6 - 2 5/8" diameter x 6 5/8" high, including terminasl
D cell - 1 5/16" diameter (exactly half!) x 2 35/64" high.
C cell - 1" diameter x 1 63/64" high

I reckon, if my rusty triangle-inscribed-in-a-circle triginometry is any guide, that no less than *nine *C cells will fit in the space occupied by one #6.

That's 10.8 volts (or 13.5 nominal). Double that for the pair.

You ought to find a 24-volt truck bulb with a suitable bayonet base.


----------



## captain smiley (Feb 20, 2009)

that's about right except you have to factor in space taken by the battery holder, one has to be made to take up very little space, I know in the "style No.6" grethers that two d cells will barley fit, I will need to get some thin-walled plastic of copper tubes to make a holder for them. with that kind of power I might use a two way switch to change batteries and that way I can use a 12v auto bulb and get double the run time out of the lantern. I was thinking of getting a halogen or xenon auto bulb for it too, they are nice and common so I wont need to order any bulbs.

for looks I did this to my lantern 
http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo16kp5.jpg 
Taking a dcbb base and soldering in a mini screw base in a nice way to light these off a couple batteries to show people, it also makes a nice light to find your way to the bathroom in the middle of the night


----------



## hansen (Jan 22, 2010)

I have one very similar to yours. I was hoping to post a pic of it and maybe you could tell me about it?


----------



## captain smiley (Mar 7, 2010)

hansen said:


> I have one very similar to yours. I was hoping to post a pic of it and maybe you could tell me about it?



It looks like an old delta, however this lantern was made by a number of makers during wwII I have seen them marked "NU BEACON ELECTRIC" and I know there were a couple other companies who made them during the war, but cant remember any more names right now, the paint looks pretty good on it, they used a molded 3/16" thick plastic lens which had grooves in the edges to make a better seal with the flat round washers that made the lamp water resistant, a piece of glass will work as well and can be cut at any good glass shop for around 5 to 7 dollars depending on size and thickness, as for the reflector, it was of spun brass or copper and had a nickel plate, if this is missing you will need to cannibalize another light for one, keep an eye out at swap meets and garage sales for a cheap light with a reflector which can be made to fit. your light seems to have the water proof switch, standards at the time required them to be able to be submerged in up to 3 ft of water, I have seen many though that had the toggle switch exposed, it is unclear why this is. if you have a socket in the bottom if means that there was a relay switch in the lamp which was connected to the ships electrical system, if the power went off the lamps went on, this was a feature of the later models, I'm not sure what the device next to it is but it appears in the pic to have a hinge, so perhaps some pics of it open might solve the mystery, are there any names or markings on the device, post any questions here, I haven't had internet for a while so sorry for the slow reply.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 8, 2010)

hansen said:


> I have one very similar to yours. I was hoping to post a pic of it and maybe you could tell me about it?


 
It looks like it may be a Delta Navy lantern from about 1940. Is this your light?

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Delt...Dry-Cells-1940

If you have a few minutes (or hours), take a look around this excellent site called the "Flashlight Museum". What a wealth of information on vintage lights!


----------



## SunWolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello, just wanted to say, sometime in the future we will put up some pics of more Grethers plus some old adds or info sheets. My dad bought the company in the 70s and reproduced the lanterns through the 80s with the orginal wooden patterns and left over parts for the old fire engines. 

Over the years, we kind of put the different lights in model numbers aswell the years, as you did, when they was used. We sell parts for almost every model. We are still in Dayton, Ohio and just made another 8 lanterns or so in the past two years or so.


----------



## captain smiley (May 26, 2010)

That's fantastic, it will be nice to have a parts source, I have one with a broken handle and missing lid (lost in move  ) anyway, much looking forward to seeing some new pictures, ads, or anything else you would like to post, also is nice to hear the old patterns still exist, I must admit I had wondered about it a time or two, I read something a number of years ago about someone having them and casting parts from them.


----------



## Walterk (Jun 7, 2010)

Great ! I really love the engineering of ' those days' ..... 
They feel good and they look good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 7, 2010)

Great thread & some old lanterns in incredible shape.

Thanks for putting all of this up for us, the history behind some of these is pretty interesting stuff.

I'd been to the flashlight museum site before I had even found this place, also fascinating.

The latest addition of the wood bodied Ever Ready lanterns shining (after all those years) again is great. 

Staying tuned.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 17, 2010)

Captain Smiley, not sure how to send you a private message so will just use the boards. Sometime when your free, if you won't mind emailing me at [email protected] . We want to write up a paper on the Grethers with the different models and which models came out in which years. My dad did his research and has what he thinks is what. Since you collected them and did your own research, we hoping to combine the info to check out if we was wrong on anything. 

I will still get pics up soon, sorry for the delay. Just got a camera.


----------



## captain smiley (Aug 21, 2010)

email sent


----------



## Exide (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a few of those wooden battery lamps by Ever Ready and one came complete with original blue colour Ever Ready No 15 battery which i copied an rebuilt.


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

love that victor battery, i notice it has a pitch top where mine is left open, i saw an American version of my battery which was Ever Ready and that had an open top like mine has, they were used in projection clocks that had those wooden bases, I have also seen that bright star torch to as i found a barrel of one washed up on Rhossili beach, it was orange in colour, it looks like a safety torch and was made in America, I have other lamps which i will post pics of soon, some with there original batterys.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 26, 2011)

lctorana said:


> To put my own old lanterns in perspective, here is a wooden lantern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've never seen a wooden lantern like that. Can you tell me what type and age it is? Where did you find it?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 26, 2011)

Exide said:


> I have a few of those wooden battery lamps by Ever Ready and one came complete with original blue colour Ever Ready No 15 battery which i copied an rebuilt.


 
Hello Exide !

:wave:


I'm Burgess !

:welcome:


Glad to meet another CPF member with a "classic battery" moniker.



_


----------



## Bwana (Mar 26, 2011)

Great looking collections 

I have an old Delta PowerLite circa 1948....would love to juice it up a little. Not sure who to contact to work on it, any suggestions ?


----------



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the welcome Burgess. I have loads of torches, some British an some from Spain, Its fantastic seeing the American ones to as i can compare them with mine, some of the American Ever ready items they made some great novilty stuff such as pistol shape lamps which we in England dont have, also some of the early American batterys were very pictoral which is great, i have a few Ever Ready American batterys with the cat an the number 9 on, Its great to see collerctors from other countrys with british examples in there collections, I also have loads of Pifco lamps which are boxed but i have so many that some are in the loft in boxes as i have no room in my bedroom with all my stuff as i also collect old batterys to and the odd radio set,,,anyway thanks for the great welcome,, best regards, MIKE.:wave:


----------



## captain smiley (Mar 29, 2011)

Bwana said:


> Great looking collections
> 
> I have an old Delta PowerLite circa 1948....would love to juice it up a little. Not sure who to contact to work on it, any suggestions ?


 
the powerlites used standard flanged flashlight bulbs in the front and miniature screw base in the top, I got a 4 cell xenon maglite bulb and installed it in the front and it makes quite an improvement, the top bulb can be replaced with one rated a little lower then 6 volts, it won't last as long but it will be brighter, one could also go led, but I haven't tried to do this yet on one of these, they make a good practical light for camping and other purposes and powerlites can be had dirt cheap as they made a ton of them, I also replaced the old 6 volt battery with a battery holder that uses 4 d cells as it is more cost effective and easier to find d batts.


----------



## shansen (Apr 18, 2011)

captain smiley, please email me at [email protected]

thanks


----------



## retiredminer (Apr 19, 2011)

I have just acquired an old looking electric lantern. It looks like a mining light. It is cylindrical,12 In high, with a frosted glass cap over the bulb. I will attach photos if I can figure how. It has KGO cast on it and tags with 1367 and another with 926. It was presented to Mr Imbt from the managers Burroughs-Seneffe 1966-1969. Any ideas on the company and the lamp?


----------



## captain smiley (Apr 20, 2011)

retiredminer said:


> I have just acquired an old looking electric lantern. It looks like a mining light. It is cylindrical,12 In high, with a frosted glass cap over the bulb. I will attach photos if I can figure how. It has KGO cast on it and tags with 1367 and another with 926. It was presented to Mr Imbt from the managers Burroughs-Seneffe 1966-1969. Any ideas on the company and the lamp?


 

sound's interesting, please get some photos up, from your description I cannot ID the lamp, but sometimes makers would put other names on the product to be sold by outside dealers, look at the grether examples in my own collection.

as far as getting photos up, I use imageshack, but photobucket is also popular, I think there is a way to upload directly to the site but I can't remember how, remember that google is your best friend in these matters, look up how to upload photos and you'll figure it out.


----------



## shansen (Apr 21, 2011)

Never heard back from you....

However, I also have this:

I know it's not a flashlight, but it may qualify as a lantern. Any help is, of course, appreciated. A carriage oil light with a red dot on back:


----------



## reminiscent (Sep 16, 2011)

hello, im new here, i was doing some research on a light i have, and i noticd your my light looks the same as your red coloured light, the one that you referred to as a CAMPING LIGHT, mine is unpainted and in good condition, and both light globes are very bright, and it has the word EVEREADY embossed on the smaller globe's metal surround............. but i dont know what the correct name of this lamp is, Miner's lamp ?, Campers lamp ? etc ? and i dont know which year it was made any information you could give me will be most appreciated, thank you.

by the way, i love your torches very nice.\



lctorana said:


> I assume the Grether lanterns ran on 2 x No 6 dry cells?
> 
> I did note the 2.8V 0.8A on the Delta nameplate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mezeno (Nov 7, 2011)

That is one incredible collection!:thumbsup:


----------



## storm1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

hi everyone! im hoping to get awnser asap. My folks found an old latern that is by everready..it comes up as elctric one.. Im looking for more information..as much as possible.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jan 1, 2012)

storm1992 said:


> hi everyone! im hoping to get awnser asap. My folks found an old latern that is by everready..it comes up as elctric one.. Im looking for more information..as much as possible.



I love these old flashlights. This just proves that there are still some great old lights out there to be found. I wish you could post some more pictures of your light, but could it be this one??

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...ed-Box-Lantern-with-Side-Slide-Switch-3B-1914

As you can see it may be an extremely early and rare light from almost 100 years ago. You can do a search at this site and maybe find your particular exact light.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=search

There is also great book put together by Bill Utley about the history of the Eveready Flashlight company that is well worth the money. I own a signed copy, I refer to it often, and I am continually amazed with the amount of flashlight history that it details!
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Bil...lue-Plus-the-First-100-Years-of-Eveready-2001

Thank you for sharing, and we hope you post some more pictures!


----------



## ste2009 (Dec 20, 2012)

hi yhere where do you get new glass for the red lantern many thanks steve


----------



## paulb5711 (Mar 22, 2013)

reminiscent said:


> hello, im new here, i was doing some research on a light i have, and i noticd your my light looks the same as your red coloured light, the one that you referred to as a CAMPING LIGHT, mine is unpainted and in good condition, and both light globes are very bright, and it has the word EVEREADY embossed on the smaller globe's metal surround............. but i dont know what the correct name of this lamp is, Miner's lamp ?, Campers lamp ? etc ? and i dont know which year it was made any information you could give me will be most appreciated, thank you.
> 
> by the way, i love your torches very nice.\


----------



## Moosebeshack (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: My antique electric lantern and flashlight collection (many pics) Pic# 13*



captain smiley said:


> [long list of quoted pics deleted - Kestrel]


I have just acquired a lantern like the one in photo#13. I would like to know if you can furnish the manufacturer for this lantern. Mine is nickle plated.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: My antique electric lantern and flashlight collection (many pics) Pic# 13*



Moosebeshack said:


> I have just acquired a lantern like the one in photo#13. I would like to know if you can furnish the manufacturer for this lantern. Mine is nickle plated.


Hello Moose, :welcome:
That was a very long list of pics in the quote (some of which are gone or may be temporarily unavailable, so it wasn't clear to me which one you were referring to).

If you could quote only the specific pic that you're interested in, it will keep the thread easier to view and folks may post back with some assistance.

Thank you & Best regards,
Kestrel


----------



## Moosebeshack (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: My antique electric lantern and flashlight collection (many pics) Pic# 13*



Kestrel said:


> Hello Moose, :welcome:
> That was a very long list of pics in the quote (some of which are gone or may be temporarily unavailable, so it wasn't clear to me which one you were referring to).
> 
> If you could quote only the specific pic that you're interested in, it will keep the thread easier to view and folks may post back with some assistance.
> ...



If I can see 16 pics in the original post for this thread, why can't you go to page 1 and look at the original thread, then count down to #13 ??
Moosebeshack


----------



## DinaC62 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just read about your lantern collection three times trying to learn about the lantern, I found on Saturday. I don't see a way to post a photo but it looks like the lantern in your top photo, but black, not gold. It is embossed on top:

Portable Electric Lantern
Model No 6
Pat

and on the other side:

Harris Bros Mfg Co
Dayton Ohio USA

there is switch under the handle that you described - the one with a plate with a curved top around the screw. Do you know why this one is black and not the standard gold? And when it was manufactured? Thank you. Cool Collection!


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to CPF DinaC62. Looks like you scored big.

Could not find anything on your lantern, but then I did finally come across this...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/121619306/reserved-for-dan-daigle-vintage-harris

At the very least, a very nice vintage find. Thanks for reviving this old thread, I love to see these old lights. Hope you can post a picture of it.


----------



## KBWDE (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello all. 

I am desperately looking for a lamp like this one...





I saw someone post a picture of their lamp in this thread so I thought this may be a good place to start. Can anyone tell me the name/brand/ANY info/where I may be able to find one? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## magellan (Oct 22, 2014)

Very cool, captain smiley. And very interesting given the history.


----------



## captain smiley (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow this is an old thread, I'm quite supprised it's still alive, to DinaC62 crinkle black would be correct and original to your lantern, they were also sometimes red, but silver aluminum paint or in some cases bare aluminum, you will also find sometimes the bezel and or the handle polished out and occasionally they will be found with a brass bezel. I've recently decided to start doing a few YouTube videos, including lantern related videos, I did one today showing and talking about some of the grether lantern variations (your Harris is a grether) that I will post a link to, there is another as well talking about the WW1 era lanterns and showing them a little more in depth, you can easily find it by going to my channel.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JH0eCySvWEs

Im going to be doing some more lantern and flashlight related videos in the near future possibly including repair and restoration info and tips to get these things lighting up again, so if you care to subscribe please do so.


----------



## homer1917 (Aug 7, 2017)

Greetings:
New to this website, saw your post on Grether / Harris hand light....
Very nice collection....
I am looking for 2 mounting brackets for the Harris Style 16 hand light...
Any help possibilities with this....

Thanks
homer1917


----------

